# Komisches Problem mit microSD-Karte (Wird nicht erkannt)



## Loro Husk (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Also ich habe folgendes Problem. Mein Motorola Razr erkennt seit Neustem meine microSD-KArte ( Samsung Essential 32GB Class 10) nicht mehr. Wenn sie eingelegt ist steht in meiner Statusleiste des Handys immer "SD-Karte wird vorbereitet - Prüfung auf Fehler läuft". Das komische ist aber, dass das Razr eine andere KArte problemfrei erkennt, und das auch die Samsung KArte am PC und in einem anderen Handy erkann wird.
Demnach kann also nichts von beidem wirklich kaputt sein da alles in Kombination mit anderen GEräten noch funktioniert.

Habt ihr vllt irgendwie eine Idee was da nicht stimmen könnte?

Gruß
*
*


----------



## Otep (10. Dezember 2012)

Hm, hast Du die Karte schon mal formatiert? ... und es dann versucht.


----------



## Cheater9797 (15. Dezember 2012)

ist sie vlt. Kaputt? .. war mal bei meinem alten Smartphone so ... kuck mal ob du noch Garantie drauf hast


----------



## Cheater9797 (15. Dezember 2012)

Cheater9797 schrieb:


> ist sie vlt. Kaputt? .. war mal bei meinem alten Smartphone so ... kuck mal ob du noch Garantie drauf hast



Also Garantie für die Sd Karte


----------



## prokid333 (6. Februar 2013)

hey leute ich brauche auch mal eure Hilfe wenn möglich!

habe mir 2 mircoSD karten geholt eine is bei mir im handy (s3 mini) die andere im MusicMan.
So wenn ich Dateien über das handy auf die karte mache funktioniert alles perfekt! 
Jedoch wenn ich die mircosd karte in der sd-adapter stecke und dann mit meinem intirgierten card reader mit dem pc verbinde entstehen folgende probleme:
ich stecke den adapter also in der dafür vorgesehen slot und es wird auch alles erkannt und ich kann nach meiner meinung etwas langen zeit dann auch darauf zugreifen,
jetzt aber wie erwähnt dauert dieser zugriff sehr lange und auch die übertragung, wenn es soweit kommt seeeehr lange! oder sie bleibt sogar mitten im kopiervorgang stehen! auch andere anwendungen werden teilweise ("blockiert").
wichtig : gleiche karte und adapter funktionieren perfekt an einem anderen pc!!
das einzige was ich mir also vorstellen kann ist,dass irgend eine software die übertragung ausbremst ( antivir,..) jedoch nützt das deaktivieren dieser software nichts!
somit bitte ich euch mal darum euch mit meinem problem auseinander zu setzten, sodass ich möglichst bald eine lösung für mein problem habe! 
vielen Dank im Voraus! mfG prokid


----------



## Otep (6. Februar 2013)

Hm welches OS hast Du?
In einem anderen PC läuft alles normal... habe ich das richtig verstanden? Beide SDCards lösen den selben Fehler aus? 
War der Kopiervorgang an deinem PC schon mal besser (schneller)?
Was für Karten hast Du dir geholt?
Es kann auch sein das dein "Lesegerät" nicht gut ist... dann kann es auch sehr lange dauern 

EDIT:

Wenn du die Karte im Handy hast und das Handy mit dem PC verbindest... ist es dann schneller?


----------



## prokid333 (6. Februar 2013)

hier am pc: win 7 und 8 ,
ja! am anderen pc läuft alle super!,
und ja beider karten ( sanDisk mircroSDHC ultra 32 gb,sandisk 8gb..)
hm.. ich habe schon beim computerfachgeschäft angerufen, die haben gesagt,dass zwischen der pc-version von mir 
und der von dem anderen pc keine hardwareänderung vorgenommen wurde!
daher kann ich einen schlechten card reader ausschließen! 
Außerdem habe ich schon einmal beobachtet,dass dateinen kurze zeit sehr schnell übertragen wurden,
jedoch weiß ich nicht was ich alles davor gemacht habe( einige prozesse gescholssen usw.)
Zum lange Dauern, ist mir klar jedoch kann so eine zeit nicht möglich sein und manchmal bleibt der kopiervorgang eben sogar ganz stehen.
Meiner Meinung also muss der fehler durch irgend eine software entstehen! 
die gelegenheit eine andere fp mit anderem system anzuschließen habe ich leider im mom nicht! /:
Ja bei direkter handyverbindung via usb bekomme ich keine probleme, jedoch leidet der komfort sehr darunter..
dauerhaftes handy öffnen und karte wechseln sollte nicht Ziel meiner rechere sein!


----------



## Otep (7. Februar 2013)

Hm, dann würde ich fast behaupten das der Cardreader einen weg hat.
Könntest höchstens mal schaun ob das Kabel vom CR richtig am Mobo sitzt.
Eventuell mal nen Staubsauger an die Einschübe des CR halten... vielleicht ist Staub drin und die Kontakte sind verdreckt...
Wenn es per Handy normal läuft würde ich Software ausschließen.


----------

